# DISNEY at 400+ pounds



## Fatfanplus (Aug 4, 2013)

I haven't been to Disney World since I was 13 or 14.
Going for 5 days this December and currently at 445 pounds I know it won't be easy. Going to try to get down to 400 by early December so that will help my mobility.
Does anyone here have any tips for plus sized people that are going there?


----------



## wjn319 (Aug 4, 2013)

Geez...I give you credit. I never go anywhere anymore because of my size. I try to roll with the punches but now I just avoid things altogether because I dont want to deal with the disappointment of being 500+ pounds.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm not your size- nor have I ever been but I can say I have empathy for you because I feel a huge difference in my mobility and energy levels since going from 305 down to 252 recently. I aIso feel a lot cooler this year- as in I'm not miserable all summer long even sitting in air conditioning. 

Kudos to you-I think it's good that you are going in DECEMBER instead of the summer. That 45 lb weight loss you're planning sounds like it might work in your favor as well. 

Personally, I would wear really good sneakers/walking shoes- at any weight. Comfortable, cool clothing is also a must- no need to try and be "glamorous" at Disneyland. 

When i take my kids to theme parks, I like to "see the shows" with them- it allows me to SIT for a while but still enjoy some of the attractions (if it's indoors, then that's even better!) I have also found that STANDING in long, unmoving lines for extended periods kills my legs much worse than simple walking does. That waiting on my feet too long kills me at the end of the day. 

Good luck to you and have great time- I dont blame you for wanting to see Disney land- have never been myself.

**I'm thinking that someone bigger than myself who has actually been there might be a greater help to you


----------



## Fatfanplus (Aug 4, 2013)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> **I'm thinking that someone bigger than myself who has actually been there might be a greater help to you



I have a friend who went a few years ago at over 500 pounds and he did the electric scooter route. He's a Disney addict and goes every couple of years.
I refuse to use a scooter, unless it is a last resort.
Since we have 4 months till the trip, I'm going to lose weight and work on my cardio to get ready to do Disney on foot.
I understand that some people need the scooters. I have no judgement of them. As for me, _if_ I can do it on foot, that's what I'd prefer to do.


----------



## indy500tchr (Aug 4, 2013)

There is a thread somewhere on here that talks about tips for us fatties enjoying Disney. I know when I was there I was over 400 and was with somebody who was as well and we had a great time!


----------



## Mack27 (Aug 4, 2013)

My brother is over 400 and he mostly did okay at Disney World. We were there for 5 days and he skipped one in the middle to rest his feet, there is a ton of walking involved for sure. I'm close to 300 and the walking took it's toll on my feet too. We had a blast though. He's 28 and I'm 41 if that makes any difference. We both had turns trying out the scooter our grandmother rented for herself (she's 86) and those things can be fun too. Yeah, it was a big family trip.


----------



## Skye23 (Aug 12, 2013)

There's a really active Disney-centric message board called DISBOARD - on it, there is an ongoing thread specifically for people who are as they call it - Pooh Sized. It has VERY specific information regarding seating, rides, distance, things to do, not do, how to do stuff etc. I always read it to catch up before I go. I hope I'm not committing a faux pas by including a link to the thread here. Membership to the board is free and there's tons of useful info about everything. - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2424021


----------



## moonvine (Aug 12, 2013)

I went about 5 years ago and had a lot of fun. No issues fitting on any rides. I am ~300 for reference. If I could make a suggestion - if you can swing it, stay on Disney property. They have free transportation to all the parks, which cuts down on the walking quite a bit as it is door to door service.


----------



## Clonenumber47 (Aug 13, 2013)

I live down in Orlando, and have worked in the theme park industry for over 12 years. If you have any questions about the parks, please PM me. I have written a guide for my plus-sized friends who come for a visit.


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 13, 2013)

Clonenumber47 said:


> I live down in Orlando, and have worked in the theme park industry for over 12 years. If you have any questions about the parks, please PM me. I have written a guide for my plus-sized friends who come for a visit.



I think it would be an extremely kind and very helpful thing if you posted your guide for the people here to see. Your insight could have great value to the community.


----------



## wjn319 (Aug 13, 2013)

vardon_grip said:


> I think it would be an extremely kind and very helpful thing if you posted your guide for the people here to see. Your insight could have great value to the community.



I 2nd that motion.


----------



## Corwynis (Aug 13, 2013)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Personally, I would wear really good sneakers/walking shoes- at any weight. Comfortable, cool clothing is also a must- no need to try and be "glamorous" at Disneyland.
> 
> When i take my kids to theme parks, I like to "see the shows" with them- it allows me to SIT for a while but still enjoy some of the attractions (if it's indoors, then that's even better!) I have also found that STANDING in long, unmoving lines for extended periods kills my legs much worse than simple walking does. That waiting on my feet too long kills me at the end of the day.



I'm only 240, but standing in unmoving lines does the same for me. I'd rather walk for 8 hours straight than stand in a line that takes 2 hours to get through.

If the sneakers don't offer enough support, I recommend military combat boots, preferably the desert ones, since they are ventilated. If you buy them new, make sure you take the time to break them in, otherwise you'll end up with blisters at the end of the day. Throw in some comfortable insoles, and you should be able to handle standing in lines for a while.


----------



## Clonenumber47 (Aug 13, 2013)

This is a quick reference guide, broken down into simple do's and dont's. It will give a brief description of the type of attraction and any obstacles one might face.

Disclaimer: This list is not meant to offend or segregate anyone. If you want to try any attraction at all, I encourage it. I did not make this on behalf on Universal Orlando, nor for any theme park organization. These are simple observations, meant to help new comers to the parks. Also note, that everyone's body type/shape/size is different. There are attractions which larger patrons will be able to get on, as well as ones that smaller patrons may not get on. This is the best generalized guide I could make.

If you would like me to elaborate on any attraction, just private message me, and I will get back to you with any information you may need.

Attractions You Can Do
*1. Lucy  A Tribute*
a. Museum
*2. Shrek 4-D*
a. Movie Show
*3. Despicable Me*
a. Motion Simulator
b. (Ask for Non-Motion Seating)
*4. Twister*
a. Walk Through Special Effects Show
*5. The Blues Brothers*
a. Song and Dance Street Show
*6. Beetlejuice Graveyard Revue*
a. Song and Dance Stage Show
*7. Disaster*
a. Effects Show & Motion simulator
*8. Fear Factor Live*
a. Stunt Show
*9. Animal Actors*
a. Animal Performance Show
*10. A Day in the Park with Barney*
a. Family Stage Show
*11. Curious George Goes to Town*
a. Family Water play area
*12. Curious Georges Ball Factory*
a. Family Play Area
*13. E.T. The Extra Terrestrial*
a. Gentle Dark Ride
b. (Liberal Lap Bar Restraint)
*14. The Horror Make-Up Show*
a. Comedy Show
*15. Terminator 2 3-D*
a. Movie & Stunt Show

Attractions You Can Not Do
*1. Hollywood Rip, Ride, Rock-it*
a. Rollercoaster
b. *Test Seat Available
c. (Constrictive Lap Bar Restraint)
*2. Revenge of the Mummy*
a. Rollercoaster
b. *Test Seat Available
c. (Constrictive Lap Bar Restraint)
*3. Men In Black Alien Attack*
a. Thrill Ride
b. (Constrictive Lap Bar Restraint)
*4. The Simpsons*
a. Motion Simulator
b. (Constrictive Lap Bar Restraint)
*5. Woody Woodpeckers Nuthouse Coaster*
a. Kids Rollercoaster
b. (Constrictive Lap Bar Restraint)
*6. Fievels Play Land*
a. Kids Play Area
*7. Fievels Water Slide*
a. Kids Water-Raft Slide
*8. Transformers: The Ride*
a. Thrill Ride
b. (Constrictive Lap Bar Restraint)

There is a new attraction called 'Kang and Kodos' in the Springfield area. I have not been in the park to experience it yet. But hopefully I will soon.


----------



## Clonenumber47 (Aug 13, 2013)

This is a quick reference guide, broken down into simple do's and dont's. It will give a brief description of the type of attraction and any obstacles one might face.

Disclaimer: This list is not meant to offend or segregate anyone. If you want to try any attraction at all, I encourage it. I did not make this on behalf on Universal Orlando, nor for any theme park organization. These are simple observations, meant to help new comers to the parks. Also note, that everyone's body type/shape/size is different. There are attractions which larger patrons will be able to get on, as well as ones that smaller patrons may not get on. This is the best generalized guide I could make.

If you would like me to elaborate on any attraction, just private message me, and I will get back to you with any information you may need.

Attractions You Can Do
*1. Popeye & Blutos Bilge Rat Barges*
a. White Water Rapids Ride
b. (Shared Seat Belt Restraint)
*2. Me Ship, The Olive*
a. Family Play Area
*3. Dudley Do Rights Ripsaw Falls*
a. Log Flume Ride
b. (Liberal Lap Bar Restraint)
*4. Jurassic Park River Adventure*
a. Tidal Wave Ride
b. (Liberal Lap Bar Restraint)
*5. Camp Jurassic*
a. Kids Play Area
*6. Jurassic Park Discovery Center*
a. Family Interactive Area
*7. The Tri-Wizard Rally & The Frog Choir*
a. Street Performances
b. Two Separate Shows
*8. Ollivanders Wand Shop*
a. Live Show
b. (Very Small Room)
*9. The Eighth Voyage of Sindbad*
a. Stunt Show
*10. Poseidons Fury*
a. Walk Through Special Effects Show
*11. Car-o-Seuss-ell*
a. Merry-Go-Round
*12. Oh! The Stories Youll Hear!*
a. Family Show
*13. The Cat in the Hat*
a. Gentle Ride
b. (Liberal Lap Bar Restraint)
*14. If I Ran The Zoo*
a. Family Play Area

Attractions You Can Not Do
*1. The Incredible Hulk*
a. Rollercoaster
b. *Test Seat Available
c. (Over The Shoulder Restraint)
*2. Storm Force Accellatron*
a. Gentle Ride Magic Tea Cups
b. (Constrictive Seats)
*3. Dr. Dooms Fear Fall*
a. Free Fall Tower
b. *Test Seat Available
c. (Over The Shoulder Restraint)
*4. The Amazing Adventures of Spider-Man*
a. Thrill Ride
b. (Constrictive Lap Bar Restraint)
*5. Pteranadon Flyers*
a. Kids Sky-Coaster
b. (Constrictive Lap Bar Restraint)
*6. Harry Potter & The Forbidden Journey*
a. Thrill Ride
b. *Test Seat Available
c. (Over The Shoulder Restraint)
*7. Flight of the Hippogryph*
a. Kids Rollercoaster
b. (Constrictive Lap Bar Restraint)
*8. The Dragon Challenge 1 & 2*
a. Rollercoasters
b. *Test Seat Available
c. (Over The Shoulder Restraint)
*9. High in the Sky, Seuss Trolley Train Ride*
a. Gentle Ride
b. (Constrictive Seats)
*10. One Fish, Two Fish, Red fish, Blue Fish*
a. Gentle Ride Dumbo
b. (Constrictive Seats)


----------



## Clonenumber47 (Aug 13, 2013)

This is a quick reference guide, broken down into simple do's and dont's. It will give a brief description of the type of attraction and any obstacles one might face.

Disclaimer: This list is not meant to offend or segregate anyone. If you want to try any attraction at all, I encourage it. I did not make this on behalf on Sea World Orlando, nor for any theme park organization. These are simple observations, meant to help new-comers to the parks. Also note, that everyone's body type/shape/size is different. There are attractions which larger patrons will be able to get on, as well as ones that smaller patrons may not get on. This is the best generalized guide I could make.

If you would like me to elaborate on any attraction, just private message me, and I will get back to you with any information you may need.

Attractions You Can Do
*1. Blue Horizons*
a. Animal Performance Show
b. Dolphins, Parrots
*2. Clyde and Seamore Take Pirate Island*
a. Animal Performance Show
b. Sea Lions, Otters
*3. A’Lure, The Call of the Ocean*
a. Experimental Acrobatics Show
*4. Shamu’s Happy Harbor*
a. Kid’s Play Area
*5. Sea Carousel*
a. Merry-Go-Round
*6. One Ocean*
a. Animal Performance Show
b. Killer Whales
*7. SkyTower*
a. Gentle Ride
*8. Elmo & Abby’s Treasure Hunt*
a. Family Show
*9. Pets Ahoy*
a. Animal Performance Show
b. (Liberal Lap Bar Restraint)
*10. *Over Eighteen Exhibits**
a. Ten Animal Exhibits
b. Six Aquariums
c. Two Botanical Gardens

Attractions You Can Not Do
*1. Manta*
a. Rollercoaster
b. *Test Seat Available
c. (Over The Shoulder Restraint)
*2. Journey To Atlantis*
a. Water-Coaster
b. (Constrictive Lap Bar Restraint)
*3. Kraken*
a. Rollercoaster
b. *Test Seat Available
c. (Over The Shoulder Restraint)
*4. Paddle Boats*
a. Small Free Floating Boats
*5. Jazzy Jellies*
a. Gentle Ride “Dumbo”
b. (Constrictive Seats)
*6. Ocean Commotion*
a. Gentle Ride
b. (Constrictive Lap Bar Restraint)
*7. Shamu Express*
a. Kid’s Rollercoaster
b. (Constrictive Lap Bar Restraint)
*8. Swishy Fishies*
a. Gentle Ride “Magic Tea Cups”
b. (Constrictive Seats)
*9. Wild Arctic*
a. Motion Simulator
b. (Constrictive Seats)
c. *Skip Ride to Enter Exhibit

There is a new exhibit called 'Antarctica: Empire of the Penguin', which I have not experienced yet. However I hear it is a gentle ride that almost anybody can do. As I can not vouch for it personally, I can't put in on the list one way or the other.


----------



## Clonenumber47 (Aug 13, 2013)

This is a quick reference guide, broken down into simple do's and dont's. It will give a brief description of the type of attraction and any obstacles one might face.

Disclaimer: This list is not meant to offend or segregate anyone. If you want to try any attraction at all, I encourage it. I did not make this on behalf on Busch Gardens Tampa, nor for any theme park organization. These are simple observations, meant to help new-comers to the parks. Also note, that everyone's body type/shape/size is different. There are attractions which larger patrons will be able to get on, as well as ones that smaller patrons may not get on. This is the best generalized guide I could make.

If you would like me to elaborate on any attraction, just private message me, and I will get back to you with any information you may need.

Attractions You Can Do
*1. Maraketh Theater*
a. Family Music Show
*2. Bird Gardens Theater*
a. Animal Performance Show
*3. 1, 2, 3 Smile With Me*
a. Family Stage Show
*4. Sunny Day Theater*
a. Family Stage Show
*5. Stanley Falls Flume*
a. Log Flume Ride
b. (Liberal Lap Bar Restraint)
*6. Stanleyville Theater*
a. Family Stage Show
*7. Tanganika Tidal Wave*
a. Tidal Wave Ride
b. (Liberal Lap Bar Restraint)
*8. Serengeti Railway*
a. Gentle Train Ride
*9. SkyRide*
a. Cable Cars
*10. Congo River Rapids*
a. White Water Rapids Ride
b. (Shared Seat Belt Restraint)
*11. Ubanga Banga Bumper Cars*
a. Bumper Cars
b. (Shared Seat Belt Restraint)
*12. Sahara-Go-Round*
a. Merry-Go-Round
*13. Timbuktu Theater*
a. Animal Performance Show
*14. Desert Grill Theater*
a. Family Stage Show
*15. Rhino Rally*
a. Safari Jeep Ride
b. (Constrictive Seats)
*16. Tuts Tomb*
a. Museum Tour
*17. Morocco Palace Theater*
a. Family Stage Show
*18. *Over Twenty Exhibits**

Attractions You Can Not Do
*1. Gwazi 1 & 2*
a. Rollercoasters
b. (Constrictive Lap Bar Restraint)
*2. Air Grover*
a. Kids Rollercoaster
b. (Constrictive Lap Bar Restraint)
*3. Sesame Street Safari*
a. Kids Play Area
b. (4ft Maximum Height Limit)
*4. Sheikra*
a. Rollercoaster
b. *Test Seat Available
c. (Over The Shoulder Restraint)
*5. Jungle Flyers*
a. Kids Sky-Coaster
b. (Constrictive Lap Bar Restraint)
*6. Wild Surge*
a. Free Fall Tower
b. (Over The Shoulder Restraint)
*7. Kumba*
a. Rollercoaster
b. *Test Seat Available
c. (Over The Shoulder Restraint)
*8. Sand Serpent*
a. Kids Rollercoaster
b. (Constrictive Lap Bar Restraint)
*9. Timbuktu Kiddie Rides*
a. (Constrictive Seating)
*10. Pheonix*
a. Loop-the Loop
b. (Over The Shoulder Restraint)
*11. Scorpion*
a. Rollercoaster
b. (Constrictive Lap Bar Restraint)
*12. Cheetah Hunt*
a. Rollercoaster
b. *Test Seat Available
c. (Over The Shoulder Restraint)
*13. Montu*
a. Rollercoaster
b. *Test Seat Available
c. (Over The Shoulder Restraint)


----------



## Clonenumber47 (Aug 13, 2013)

There are 4 Disney parks
1. The Magic Kingdom
2. EPCOT
3. Hollywood Studios
4. Animal Kingdom

I have not had a chance to make a guide for the Disney parks, especially with all of the changes they have had for the last couple of years.

I will say that most everything in Disney World is very accommodating to all guests. If you have specific questions about a ride or show, feel free to ask, I will answer as best I can.

There is one more park and one educational attraction
1. LegoLand Florida
2. The Kennedy Space Center

I have only been to LegoLand once, it is meant for kids. If you do not have children in your party between 3 and 14, this is not the park for you. Don't get me wrong, adults can go here and have a fun time. However, adults are not their target audience. Thus, attractions may seem a bit juvenile for your tastes. If you do go, be sure to enjoy the botanical gardens leftover from when this park was known as 'Cypress Gardens'

The Kennedy Space center is an all day tour experience meant for guests of all ages. There is one thrill ride,'The Shuttle Launch Experience' inside the Atlantis Exhibit. I HIGHLY recommend this exhibit, as well as the overall tour of the space center.

Orlando also has tons of independent thrill attractions. Look up and down 'International Drive', and 'Irlo Bronson Memorial Highway (SR 192)'. There is never a short supply of things to do here.

I hope my guides were helpful. When I get some more free time, I will be sure to finish them all. Especially now, since I know people are interested in my tips and hints.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 13, 2013)

indy500tchr said:


> There is a thread somewhere on here that talks about tips for us fatties enjoying Disney. I know when I was there I was over 400 and was with somebody who was as well and we had a great time!



Yes we did!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 13, 2013)

Here you go, OP. A thread with info from SSBBWs from when we went to the park at the Dimensions Bash in Orlando.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1208255&postcount=4


----------



## NurseVicki (Aug 14, 2013)

Clonenumber47 said:


> There are 4 Disney parks
> 1. The Magic Kingdom
> 2. EPCOT
> 3. Hollywood Studios
> ...



Thanks It is wonderful that You Share these list with folks I went to 6flags in San Antonio Last year and Williamsburg Va this year rented a scooter. At 6 flags the rides we did enjoy I got a benefit of either going in front of the line with my Party or they would schedule a time for us to return and ride the ride with my party ! I Loved the no standing in line I am currently 400 pounds and my joints are terrible ! So thanks I love visiting florida and would enjoy it more know what places and rides were big person friendly Hug :kiss2::kiss2::bow: Nurse Vicki


----------



## Clonenumber47 (Aug 14, 2013)

NurseVicki said:


> Thanks It is wonderful that You Share these list with folks I went to 6flags in San Antonio Last year and Williamsburg Va this year rented a scooter. At 6 flags the rides we did enjoy I got a benefit of either going in front of the line with my Party or they would schedule a time for us to return and ride the ride with my party ! I Loved the no standing in line I am currently 400 pounds and my joints are terrible ! So thanks I love visiting florida and would enjoy it more know what places and rides were big person friendly Hug :kiss2::kiss2::bow: Nurse Vicki


Some parks are better than others when it comes to the waiting in line part. At Disney, most of their queue lines are not designed to have wheelchairs in them at all. So renting a wheelchair, motorized or not, will get you ahead of _Most_ lines. There are newer attractions which allow wheelchairs to make it through the queue just fine.

Universal and Seaworld, however, do not have that benefit. Renting a wheelchair in those parks may get you priority seating when it comes to a show, but you will need to wait in line for anything else with the rest of your party. There are exceptions to this, you may need to inquire about a 'gap' pass. (Stands for, Guest Assistance Pass). You can ask about these in the guest service office at the front of the parks. Not sure on the requirements to get one though.


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 14, 2013)

Clonenumber47 said:


> This is a quick reference guide, broken down into simple do's and dont's. It will give a brief description of the type of attraction and any obstacles one might face.......
> 
> .....If you would like me to elaborate on any attraction, just private message me, and I will get back to you with any information you may need.



Thank you very much for taking the time to put all these lists together and sharing it here.


----------



## LisaInNC (Aug 15, 2013)

Is there a guide for like weight limits? I was thinking of taking my hellcat aka my child to Disney and while I am not 400lbs I am a bigger girl. I would hate for her to miss out on the fun just because mommy cant fit. Some of the rides at the amusement parks here give an actual number. Does Disney have this?


----------



## BigCutie Ellie (Aug 15, 2013)

Fatfanplus said:


> I haven't been to Disney World since I was 13 or 14.
> Going for 5 days this December and currently at 445 pounds I know it won't be easy. Going to try to get down to 400 by early December so that will help my mobility.
> Does anyone here have any tips for plus sized people that are going there?



I am just shy of 400lbs myself and I have been to Disney 16 times. It is a super fatty friendly place. There is a lot of walking but, the last time I went I invested in a scooter and it made the trip much more enjoyable. The park itself has lots of spots to rest and I can ride almost every single ride. By the way my heaviest part of my body is my belly and I am comfortable in the rides. They have an accessibility car or test run car usually in front of most rides where you can make sure that you fit before getting on the ride. We would take pics in that car to not make it look like I was seeing if I was too fat for it. My niece would always come see it with me. You can ride your scooter through almost all lines. 

The Disney staff is very accommodating as well and they have always gone out of their way to accommodate me. I love Disney because I can feel like a kid and feel like I can ride everything and be involved with my family. I can never do the carnivals or regular amusement parks with my nieces and nephews because I am too fat. I love my fat so it is not going any where. So, I will keep Disney high on my list of my favorite vacation spots. I hope you have a wonderful time! If you have any more questions please feel free to ask away.


----------



## Aurora1 (Aug 27, 2013)

Fatfanplus said:


> I haven't been to Disney World since I was 13 or 14.
> Going for 5 days this December and currently at 445 pounds I know it won't be easy. Going to try to get down to 400 by early December so that will help my mobility.
> Does anyone here have any tips for plus sized people that are going there?



Let's face it...Disney is a foodie paradise so to be perfectly honest with you...pace yourself...there are cake pops on every corner. That's part of the reason I love it! lol Make dining reservations as far in advance as you can or u will end up eating hot dogs, chicken nuggets & Mickey ice cream bars all week. Ohana, Crystal Palace, California Grill & Cinderella's Royal Table are good. There are tons of places but they book up months in advance. Don't worry about feeling uncomfortable there...they are very accommodating & u should look into getting a GAC card & a scooter. Trust you me...after two days I want a wheelchair due to the amount of walking & I'm under 300. There are LOTS of ppl on scooters there...u won't stick out or feel out of place. I would recommend taking an over the counter water pill WITHOUT caffeine like Diurex to help with any ankle swelling like I get due to all the walking & salt in their food. Try not to over plan...it's not easy...but part of the magic there is just going with the flow & letting things happen or come to you sometimes. Take lots of breaks on the benches, go slow enough to take it all in, stop to catch impromptu character meetings or entertainment, either get up early OR stay up late because u can't burn the candle at both ends. You won't be able to do to see or eat everything you want so make a "must do" list of like 10 things & let all the rest be filler. Have fun!!!!!!!!


----------

